

A Foobub Post-mortem - vu0tran
http://www.vutran.me/blog/foobub.html

======
sprobertson
Awesome overview of every aspect of the process, it's really a great glimpse
into the head of the creator. Also I'm inspired to try the "fuck it" method, I
too am usually a perfectionist and thus have shipped very few things.

------
azylman
_The hardest part about this entire project took me about an hour to figure
out. No, it wasn't sorting. No, it wasn't trying to organize or query search
results. It was God damn JavaScript Closures. Believe it or not, out of
everything, this took me the longest to figure out. I was close to just saying
"Fuck it" and not allowing people to click on links._

Sounds like underscore.js would have cut your development time by more than
25%. You should check it out - it's a great library.

------
tomasien
I definitely did not hate it! Thanks for the project and the discussion I
found both thought provoking

------
jamesaguilar
Is this site just Wikipedia search? I only tried a handful of queries, but
even very general ones like "google" or "flowers" returned only Wikipedia
pages.

~~~
Rayne
It only selects a handful of results, and in most cases wikipedia seems to win
completely.

~~~
tylermenezes
All of your answers and more are in the article...

------
andreasvc
Why do you call it a post mortem? Foobub's not dead right?

I really like it by the way, have set it as my default search engine for now.

------
kami8845
i like it man. no fucks given, just shipped

